# cold rats?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my bedroom (where the rats are kept) isnt properly insulated and the heating vent things dont work (its a really old house) so my bedroom is usually 14-19 degrees celcius (about 61-66 degrees farenheit, so im told on my fishtank thermometer) we have a heater in there but my parents said they arent turning it on all day just for the rats. i cant move them to a different room either, what can i do to keep them warm???

BTW, my parents dont let me take them out of the bedroom even when im holding them........


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i've read that rats do best in temps between 60-80 degrees fahrenheit, but 60 degrees does seem a bit cold.
i guess you could make hammocks for them to snuggle up in?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

60 degrees is okay  I have the attic room, and the heat doesn't get to my room very well, so it's always a good 10-15 degrees colder than the rest of the house during the cooler months. Just provide lots of hammocks and nesting material (fleece, towels, old shirts).


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they have lots of fleece and hammocks, and i just realized im a yogie hoarder, just thought id share that


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats not really all that cold, when my sister and I were younger my mom used to tell us we could go in the pool if it was above 65, now at 65 degrees I'm wearing two shirts... oh to be ten again... 

Anyway, your rats will probably cuddle up together if they get cold, yet another reason to have a whole herd!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my cage is only big enough for 2


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

get a heating pad & test the settings until you get to a temp that feels warm but not hot... you don't want roasted ratties. Place it under one side of the cage bottom because if it is too hot they can move to the other side that is not heated. Also make sure it is outside because if you put it inside they might chew it 

I also agree... add a box large enough for them to all climb into & put in some snuggly strips of fabric & such. After going through every shoe box I had saved up I bought a plastic one & cut a hole in the side, My rats love it & I'm able to wash it out & reuse it over & over.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You can also purchase a Snuggle Safe, which would be a lot safer than a heating pad. Though, a heating pad on 'low' under the cage is pretty safe, honestly.


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

i am no expert but i did read that rats are known for living in freezers so it should be fine i would say but u r talking to a newb that has read ALOT


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

They will snuggle together. As mine are currently living apart until one recovers from an op, they have been given extra blankets (my bfs old shorts and a pair of sweatpant cut into a couple of pieces) I also put an old pair of sweatpants over the side and top of half of the cage to stop any draught from the window (which IS closed but its old) Just make sure they still have air circulating around


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

GracieBaby said:


> i am no expert but i did read that rats are known for living in freezers so it should be fine i would say but u r talking to a newb that has read ALOT


I could possibly be wrong but I'm petty sure a rat won't live in a freezer in unless the freezer is off and the door is open. Yeah... frozen blood is not great for circulation


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope you don't mean actually LIVING in a freezer, like it's the rat's home?

It takes hours for a live animal to freeze to death. I've known of many rats that were saved from freezers, after being in them over night or shorter amounts of time (it's a popular way for pet stores to rid themselves of smaller animals that don't/can't sell). Though, the damage done to their body (hypothermia, frozen limbs) isn't repairable.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

my bedroom isnt insulated properly, and its at the top of the house, just be sure to give lots of warm bedding and if poss one of those heatt pads on one sidde


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I give mine big plastic igloos and plenty of nesting material. I find that when it gets cold they drag everything into the igloo and it the warmth the rat generates stays within the igloo. I have one hairless (dbl rex) boy that does it, and he causes the inside of the igloo to get overed in condensation! Lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

mine have igloos too


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

uh no srry i did not mean like lived there all the time and i read this somewhere i will try to find it online but it said that the wild rats are known for spending alot of time in there i thought the exact same thing i mean like i would never experiment that but like i said read it somewhere
"Like mice, rats will live in freezers, feeding only on frozen food. Rats eat so much that one rat can leave behind 25000 droppings per year." I took this straight off of the page i was looking at


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe you get could get one of those fans that blow warm air. Thats my suggestion


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

GracieBaby said:


> uh no srry i did not mean like lived there all the time and i read this somewhere i will try to find it online but it said that the wild rats are known for spending alot of time in there i thought the exact same thing i mean like i would never experiment that but like i said read it somewhere
> "Like mice, rats will live in freezers, feeding only on frozen food. Rats eat so much that one rat can leave behind 25000 droppings per year." I took this straight off of the page i was looking at


Do you know the website? Unfortunately A LOT of info on the internet is completely wrong


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

like i said it is not something i would ever try with my rat (duh) but i just found it interesting


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I think the temp will be ok with enough warm places to snuggle and hide in, i think as long as there is no major drafts. I had a cold bedroom at my parents house -not insulated correctly but the drafts are what made it unbareable at times. even if im airing out the downstairs of my house and it chilly out i throw a rattie blanket over the cage to keep their warm air in. They dont seem to bother with it.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Like mentioned above, just make sure they have plenty of clean bedding. Our rats live in the den downstairs and it's near a door that could be drafty, across is a sliding glass window... and it doesn't get very warm down there with the furnace on. They have PLENTY of clean bedding and towels, also an igloo and a ball cap they curl up together under. I keep a thick sheet over the cage at night and they seem to do fine. I do have an old heating pad I may try putting under the pan near there igloo though.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Igloos are great, I have a couple but those things are pricey. 

For anyone on a budget & can't run out to buy these, here is a tip. 

The standard gallon sized plastic milk jugs can make a very nice rat cave. 

I have a family of 5, we go through at least 3 gallons of milk a week. I rinse out the milk jug & turn them into things the rats can use. At 4 bucks a gallon, I'm going to get my moneys worth out of them.

I've even made cut out & glued/taped a few jugs together & made a jungle-gym for them. Just be sure to cut out a few peep holes & air holes. I put in at least one hole on the exterior wall per jug so that it doesn't get stuffy in there if they decide to take a nap.

Since I have nakeds I usually put tape on the edges so they won't get scratched. I think that may be a little over-protective on my part because they have made there own openings by chewing through the jug & they never harmed themselves.


----------

